# Giant Mousetrap build



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

A few members had asked for the details from last years Mousetrap Prop so here are a few pictures from the build and some basic info.
Video:





the base is just 1/4 particle board with a thin wood overlay 2x4s around the edge give it enough room underneath for the pneumatics.









the Wiff and kiddos painted the Victor logo...









A modified sprinkler valve air cannon works a small pneumatic cylinder... the inlet from the cylinder is just mounted in the top of a 90 degree bend. the air has plenty of power to force up the cylinder on its way around the bend to the exit.









The activation is controlled by a remote control led dimmer box. This is used as a simple and cheap rc relay. 2 small 12v sla batteries provide the juice to activate the air valve. heres a link to the dimmer I used: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Re...2-24V-8A-OY-/271897382098?hash=item3f4e58ccd2

the air then flows down a 1/2" pipe back to the center of the trap back through the floor and blows back toward the unsuspecting kiddos.









The "Spring" is just an old garage door spring and the bar and other bits were just bits of scrap metal i had laying around the garage.









In the video i just had the trap hooked to an air compressor line running 40psi but a small paintball tank and regulator can be used instead.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of detail... any other questions feel free to ask!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i can see the pix fine. great prop, thanks for posting


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is awesome, good job!


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

This helps! Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

This looks fun. Where exactly does the air shoot out and how did you angle it to keep it at the kids feet?


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Great job! This would be great for the self-serve candy handout. Just load the trap's bowl with candy, and only the brave (or not so wise) TOTs will get the treat!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

I am laughing so hard! That is a great idea.

I also need to ask what size air compressor does it take to run that? I could see the kids really going at that one and it might take a lot of capacity to keep it going.


----------

